# My vehicle rates......



## southsideone (Oct 14, 2006)

Personal vehicle quote from Progressive was 1620/yr (online quote)
Commercial Progressive was 1470/yr (call in quote)
hmmmm......now lemme think.......

the only downside is they dont offer general liability.


----------



## southsideone (Oct 14, 2006)

......whats a ballpark figure for general liability for a year, w/1mil coverage? (im the only operator)


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

1000 to 1200 a year.


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

I also had Progressive Personal on my 2005 GMC CREW was paying 199.00 month and had my wife excluded as a driver. I called and talked to Progressive Commercial and it dropped to 163.00 month. So I added the wife as a driver and upped the personal/property liabilities to 100,000/300,000/100,000 and now pay 191.00 per month cheaper for commercial who would have imagined


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

I pay for a general contractors policy w/inland marine rider about $ 800.00 yr $ 600,000.00 coverage owner/operator. So up that to 1mil and a 1000.00 yr is probably right on but most likely is based upon where you live.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

did i mention i hate NJ ? :realmad:


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

150.00 a year for 1mil here in nebraska, American Family Insurance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

My personal Ins is only $750 a year on the 06 Dodge 3/4 ton. That's for 250k/ 500k coverage. I spend another $200 for my umbrella policy. 

I think the commercial truck coverage was like $2000 a year.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

$200 a month here for Progressive @ 300k CSL with 16k truck value and 4k plow value. This was a firm quote - I am just personal at the moment. Which is $210/month for my wife (Jetta TDI) and my truck (above), but with no comp/collision on the truck.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

I had Progressive for a comm. policy and when I got rid of them my rate went down$$800. Don't be fooled by TV ads shop shop and shop


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

john boardman said:


> I pay for a general contractors policy w/inland marine rider about $ 800.00 yr $ 600,000.00 coverage owner/operator. So up that to 1mil and a 1000.00 yr is probably right on but most likely is based upon where you live.


Disregard all that I just canceled that as well as my commercial auto that I paid 2200 a year for and went with 1 company

1 mil general liability (construction business w/snowplow coverage) 3 mil umbrella
1 mil auto full coverage commercial 250/500 deduct w/1mil uninsured/under-insured 3 mil umbrella

all for 2132.00 per year 4 payments of 533.00

I'm actually now 10 bucks a month cheaper than just my auto rate but now have general, commercial auto, plow coverage and higher liabilities with lower deductibles

Company name Selective Insurance out of PA.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I have Selective also.
They do an audit at the end of the year and bill me the difference.
Depends on payroll/ employees and snow revenue.
I have all of my ins thru them except for Workers Comp


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

The best quote i got for $1mil. gen liability insurance was 875.00 with me as the sole operator and it was thru american family

old man winter where is the snow in chicago


----------

